# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Securing your computer files from crazy world's meddling...

## Cosmicbrat

A few security tips I've learned over the years, while being hacked by very nasty hateful psychopathic narcissistic powerful people, who seem to need all people to be stupid silent slaves..

Linux is the best system for security..  RedHat is the best of the best for security...
All Windows OS's have engineered holes..  There's no such thing as a secure Windows OS, I discovered that the hard ways...

Best way to set up a super secure computer, is to first DBAN the hard drive.. and install Scientific Linux 6.4..  and never ever keep any personal files in the operating system.. Do all your work on removable external hard drives..  Always unplug the ext hd when ever the Internet connection is active..  Never ever leave the ext hd on whilst the computer is Net connected..  You could return to find that your ext hd is burned hacked toast..  When you leave the home or office, you can take your external hard drive with you..  You can open your files on any computer anywhere.. You can hide an ext hd easily, where no one could find it..  I keep two external hard drives up to date..  One is my backup..  Ext hd's can die..  A 500 gig western digital ext hd died on me, but it loaded to a Windows computer, and I managed to pull off my 480 gigs of data, without losing even one pixel or byte.. Western Digital replaced it in 5-days..  I purchased a Toshiba 1 gig ext hd..  I recommend Toshiba ext hd's...  Do not drop an ext hd while it's running..  Make sure you always have the ext hd in a solid secure resting spot...

Another super tip to maintain Internet security, is to have a secondary computer, that is used only for the Net..  I call it "my toilet computer"..  I transfer data to and from it with flash drives..  If the OS ever takes a hit, just DBAN it, and reinstall the OS.. Takes only a couple hours to completely install a Linux OS..
Never trust flash drives to be your only back up..  Some flashes can be dropped, and suddenly that's the end of them, and all the data on them is all suddenly lost..
This be a very good time for everyone to make some serious DVD back ups of your treasures, if you don't have back ups...


______________________________


How to Scientific Linux..  for those who don't know how.. and for those who are fed up with Windows BS...

Save your treasures to multiple flashes and DVD's..
Save the browser's favorites..
Download the DBAN ISO..  Make the ISO CD...
Download the Scientific Linux 6.4 ISO..  Make the ISO DVD...
DO NOT RUN DBAN WITH flash drives or external hard drives connected..  DBAN will kill them in just seconds when it starts its "autonuke" run...
Reboot with the DBAN CD in the slot..  Press f12 to get into the CD boot..  When DBAN is loaded, type "Autonuke", and it will do the rest to erase the hard drive..  Takes a few hours..  When DBAN'ned, reboot with Scientific Linux DVD in slot..  Answer the few questions..  It installs by itself.. Do the updates.. Add "focuswriter", by surfing "focuswriter centos 6 binary"..  To get media working, surf "centos 6 media"...

A very important code is:  In terminal, key in "su -"  enter...  Then type "yum update", or yum install gimp", or whatever you need...

Seems the mindless hate creeps can't get into Scientific Linux..  but they can do a little bit of poop to the Firefox browser if you opened bad emails...
The moment you notice the OS or browser is corrupt, you save the few little things in the OS, DBAN it, and reinstall SCL 6.4.. Your files can't be touched because they are in the external hard drive..  With this system, no one ever gets at your data files..  The worst they can do is mess up an empty OS..  If everyone ran the Internet this way, soon there wouldn't be any hackers...

Nice thing about Linux OS's is that you can install the loaded hd into any other computer, and that the OS works right off in any other computer..  and it's all free, and all state of the art...  If you know Windows, you know 80% of Linux already.. it takes only a week to be confidently running the SC Linux system...

Other tps..  Never clean house whilst the computer is on..  The fans will suck up that airborne dust..
Never run a tower near a heat vent..  The fans will be heating what they're suppose to be cooling...
Keep AC wires separate from data wires...
Set your desktop composer to save every minute...
Compose with the net connection off...

If you are a target for serious kooks, click Firefox's net disconnect before keying in your passwords...

Surf: "sourceforge", and "distrowatch"..

Windows is part of money's hell world..  
Linux is part of love world..  Linux is point and front lines of the brotherhood of mankind...

----------


## Nolan

for those that tl;dr, the year of linux is here* again.

----------


## Cleaner44

I am pro Linux.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

The grammar in the thread title made me think this was a fire11 thread.  I am disappoint.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Windows is targeted more, because there are more copies are in use, and "users are losers" types hate it that so many users have a computer.

----------


## Cosmicbrat

> Windows is targeted more, because there are more copies are in use, and "users are losers" types hate it that so many users have a computer.


Why does the lowly public have-to be "losers"..?  Maybe us meek and innocent harmless little critters want some life too.. without havin' to be losers, and fodder for a grumpy system's careless loveless controlers...

Why can't we have some of the good life too..?

Maybe if you expand your focus to the whole world, instead of just this great America.. and address your concerns for all humanity.. then you might see the bigger picture.. 
Then from a stance within the big picture, glimpse at what we have now..  and create an emotion of it...

----------


## MRK

So is Red Hat or Scientific Linux 6.4 better for security?

edit: Derp, just searched for Scientific Linux and I see that it is based on Red Hat.

----------


## CPUd

> So is Red Hat or Scientific Linux 6.4 better for security?
> 
> edit: Derp, just searched for Scientific Linux and I see that it is based on Red Hat.


Red Hat-based distros, particularly CentOS, take longer to upgrade packages in their official repositories.  It's a tradeoff- you might not be working with the latest versions of things, but the ones you have are probably more mature.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Red Hat-based distros, particularly CentOS, take longer to upgrade packages in their official repositories.  It's a tradeoff- you might not be working with the latest versions of things, but the ones you have are probably more mature.


I was reading something about this last week, where a guy examined patch times for CentOS vs SL after the patch hit RedHat.  SL was 1-2 days later, CentOS was a week to 10 days later, on average.

Sorry, I didn't save a link.

-t

----------


## Cosmicbrat

> So is Red Hat or Scientific Linux 6.4 better for security?
> 
> edit: Derp, just searched for Scientific Linux and I see that it is based on Red Hat.



______________________


Seems SCL-6 is the best of the best free OS distro...

Seems RedHat is the best of best of the best..  but Ubuntu based distros are generally the best all around Media OS's..  And what the Australian fellow did to make it Ultimate Edition, makes Ubuntu the best of the best, but for one tiny flaw..  Ubuntu has a few tiny holes that the strongest hackers can penetrate like a hot knife through butter...  You can't run one without the other..  You absolutely need an Ubuntu computer.. and a you need a RedHat computer..  Each has features the other doesn't..  It's like "husband & wife"..  you need the pair to be complete...  SCL is free.. The top of the line RedHat stuff costs.. but it's super worth the cost..  The people building RedHat stuff seem to be the people who are writing humanity's story...  They are the top of the science community, creating a scientific operating system which is always maintained state of the art, at peak..  It don't get better than that...   But, some parts of learning the OS,'s can be a little taxing..  Maybe you could add a little Linux forum to the forum.. one slot for SCL, andd another slot for UEU... and if it gets good enough, soon experts will visit to have fun answering your questions...  It's same like trying one of those nightmarish marble-mouses.. The first week you feel like tossing the gd-thing out the door, into the street.. but after a couple weeks learning it, you can't get by without a marble mouse..  Suddenly there isn't anymore wrist pains with a marble mouse...

My rule is: Should the SCL-6.4 OS even slightly hickup or glitch slightly wrongly..  I research that glitch for a couple minutes..  and if I can't find a reasonable explanation and solution, I strip the few things I need off the OS, and my new favorite bookmarks..  open the CD tray.. drop in the DBAN CD, MAKING SURE THERE ARE NO USB MEDIA THINGS PLUGGED INTO THE COMPUTER..  DBAN's autonuke format destroys flash's contents and such the first few seconds autonuke starts it run...  It starts with USB things connected,, which is ok if you intends for them to be cleaned...  DBAN'ning the hd takes a couple hours, depending on hardware and storage variables...  It leaves you a clean born again virgin hard-drive..  Then you pull or disable the bios-battery for about ten minutes, to wipe the sh*t out.. then reinstall it.. and do the SCL DVD ISO install, encrypting the install.. You'll see when you gets there..  A 12 year-old could install Scientific Linux...  The rest is all just fun.. You'll catch-on in a week.. I give old computers to good families for free, loaded with UE & SCL..  It makes a lot of kids happy..  This is what the base Linux code is all about..  It's all about sharing love with humanity..  Read the Linux philosophy...


I recommend Scientific Linux 6.4, and Ultimate Edition 6.4.2, and for sure get the latest build of DBAN..  Then update..  Then go to synaptic, and install to your hearts content, but don't mix KDE with Gnome.. would be like "tossing two very grumpy dogs into a dogfight pen".. same as what adding epel to SCL does to destroy SCL...

----------


## eduardo89

> This be a very good time for everyone to make some serious DVD back ups of your treasures, if you don't have back ups...


Are you a pirate?

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Cosmicbrat

Not pirate..  I love pirates..  It was the recent skull & crossbones pirtates who rescued humanity from the recent insane christinsanity inquisition...

Your overly extreme paranoia is making you distrust me..  You lose..  I'm outahere..  I plays with only friends.. not with bulls..  byebye...

----------


## pcosmar

> Windows is targeted more, because there are more copies are in use, and "users are losers" types hate it that so many users have a computer.


No. it is targeted more because it is a piss poor system with designed in security flaws.
 It is targeted because their business practices have made them a lot of enemies.

It is targeted mostly because it is so damn easy.

any system can be hacked,, but there is no reason TO MAKE IT EASY.
Macs are a magnitude more secure than windoze,, Linux is even better. and can be customized to be very nearly impenetrable.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Your overly extreme paranoia is making you distrust me..  You lose..


 Wrong.  He was just making a joke about your use of "This be".  With a double meaning as a bonus.

----------

